# Shaw saville Ocean monarch



## Mick Mills (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone still around from the final voyage of the Monarch


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Mick Mills said:


> Anyone still around from the final voyage of the Monarch


Please don't open another thread, see http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=90810&highlight=ocean+monarcj


----------

